# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Книга Д и Р для ИП на ОСНО в 1с77 , ОБЫЧНАЯ СИСТЕМА Н/О

## Ксения М

Здравствуйте! У меня бухучет ИП ведется в 1с77 Бухгалтерия
есть ли у кого-нибудь внешний отчет по ведению 
Книга Д и Р для ИП на ОСНО в 1с77 , ОБЫЧНАЯ СИСТЕМА Н/О может ли кто-то помочьИ?

----------


## BoneeWemmup

Большое спасибо за объяснение, теперь я буду знать.

----------

